# [Poznan] Illuminated



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

One of the oldest cities in Poland.
EURO 2012 official host city.
Population (2008)
- City	557,264
- Density 2,128.2/km2
- Metro 855,894
Poland's fifth largest city.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poznan


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Preview*

*Baroque Jesuits Collegium
*built between 1651–1701










*Old Brewery courtyard (Andersia highrise in the background)*










*Kupiec Poznanski interior*










*Ratajskiego Square area*










*Baroque Collegiate Church interior*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Imperial Castle*









*Poznan Financial Centre and Andersia highrises*



















*City Hall*









*Collegium Maius*










*TBC...*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

amazing photos :cheers:

I've been to Poznan many times - I really like to city


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Amazing pics, great angles


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW! Really awesome photos :cheers:


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Thx guys, I really appreciate your presence in my threads. :cheers:


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Saint Anthony of Padua Church*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*The Polish Underground State and Home Army Monument*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Stary Marych monument*










*Baroque Collegiate Church interior*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*High school*










*Collegium Altum highrise*


----------



## Perun (Mar 30, 2006)

Great pictures, as always


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Thx, descriptions added.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Part of old market square*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*The Fountain with Dolphins - Marcinkowskiego Alley*










*Okraglak- "Round Building"*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## rakim (Feb 4, 2005)

Great photos, as always


----------



## mateq (Jan 15, 2005)

RaKLeZ said:


>





RaKLeZ said:


>


You're kidding, this is not Poland 

Great photos!


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

What can I say... Thanks again!


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Stary Browar (The Old Brewery)*

*ICSC* *Best Shopping Center in the World in the medium-sized commercial buildings category award.*
*ICSC* *Award for the best shopping center in Europe in the category of medium-sized commercial buildings.*

*Check these hi-res 360° views.*
http://www.starybrowar5050.com/en/architektura360


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Poznan Cathedral*










*Old Town*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Opera House*










*Imperial Castle*


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

wow! great work


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

This is a wicked shot!










RaKLeZ said:


> *Old Town*


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

^^

Unfortunately werewolf had run away just before I took this photo.


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

*Market Square*










---


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

RaKLeZ you are the best!!! Poznań looks really great!!!:yes:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great updated photos from Poznan


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. :cheers:


----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## RaKLeZ (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Jamuary (Jul 11, 2009)

Są szanse na światowe Expo dla Poznania?


----------

